# Bulls - Mavericks Official Thread:7:30 CST (FSN-Chi, NBALP); no coach, new outcome?



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

*Bulls - Mavericks Official Thread:7:30 CST*

7:30 CST on FSN-Chi and NBA-LP

Do any of you think Pete Myers will have the team stick with what they've been taught so far this season as far as plays go(ie the triangle)? Or will he let them run wild and run and gun like the fourth quarter versus the Kings?

Either way, I think these guys should come out with some kind of intensity and, who knows, pull off a stunner? I know, I'm wishing, but you never know what can happen.

My prediction? They'll either win by the skin of their teeth or lose big.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think Pete Myers will set them free to do whatever and they will either do really well (which is my best guess) or really poorly. Either way, I doubt they beat the Mavs.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

I think we will scrap the triangle, especially now that Skiles is coach.

We have good offensive players who are for what ever reasons not playing well whether it be

-They didn't play in the pre-season
-They didn't work hard in the offseason
-They just aren't getting it done now
-The triangle wasn't for them
-they are still developing and therefore are inconsistant

Only the triangle could make J-Will look like a bust
He was so good, what a shame


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 91
Maverichs 115

Fatoine 19 Points, 11 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Curry 22 Points, 10 Rebounds
Crawford 16 Points, 6 Assists, 4 Rebounds
Chandler 12 Points, 16 Rebounds


:dead:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Is this the official thread? If so, maybe someone can put official game info in the title: 
7:30 CST on FSN-Chi and NBA-LP

My prediction:

Bulls 88
Mavs 99


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

I should've made this the official thread. I tried to edit it, but to no avail.  

Bulls 105
Mavs 104


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

*Official Game Thread: Bulls-Mavs*

Bulls 105
Mavs 104

The change will be like ice water in the face to these players. They have two games to impress the new coach. :grinning:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 110
Mavs 104

Rose 25


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 101
Mavs: 97

Scorer: 24, Gill


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Mavs 118
Bulls 104

Curry with 25 Points and 8 Boards


:yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Bulls: 101
> Mavs: 97
> 
> Scorer: 24, Gill



Mavs 110
Bulls 98

High scorer Crawford with 27


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Mavs 105
Bulls 99


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavs 194
Bull 37


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dorky Mel Gibson movie: 118
Steed: 101

Run, run, run like Lou Reed in the Velvets.

Hinrich, Crawford and Chandler play well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mavs 105
Bulls 88


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Mavs 114
Bulls 105

High Scorer: Dirk, 29


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

The Bulls 114 
The Mavericks 118 

Leading Scorer: Dickey Simpkins 14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dallas 9-4. 7-0 at home. Won 3 in a row. 
shoot 44% give up, 43%, 33% in threes. Allow 32%. So they do defend the three. 46.2 rebounds. Allow allow 45.7 (13.8 offensive rebounds. allow 13.8 offensive rebounds. *12.6 t/o* 99.8 pts a game. allow 94.5 

Dirk Nowitzki 20.9 pts. 47% 7.8 rebounds. 2.4 assists 1.08 steals. Blks. 1.38 a game. 
Antoine Walker 17.2 pts a game. 45% 9.9 rebounds. *31% in threes* 4.7 assists. 
Michael Finley 14 pts a game. 39%. 4.8 rebounds. 3 assists. 1.38 steals. 
Steve Nash 46%. 13.7 pts. 50% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 8.1 assists. 
Antawn Jamison 48% 13.4 pts a game. 6.5 rebounds. 1.2 assists. 
Tony Delk 44% 10.1 pts. 3.9 rebounds. 1.1 assists 1.38 steals

Bulls 4-10. lost five in a row. *Are tied with Cleveland*
3-4 on the road. 
43%. 44% allowed. 38% in threes. 42% allowed. 41.9 rebounds. 44.3% allowed. *18.2 t/o* 89.1 pts a game. 98.9 allowed. 

Jamal Crawford 41% 14.6 pts a game. 38% in threes. 2.7 rebounds. 4.8 assists. 1.17 steals. 
Jalen Rose 38% 14.1 pts a game. 45% in threes. 4 rebounds. 3.8 assists. 
Eddy Curry 48% 13.4 pts a game. 7 rebounds. 1.3 assists. 1.14 blks. 
Tyson Chandler 47%. 10.8 rebounds. 12.6 pts a game. 1.33 blks. 
Kendall Gill 46%. 10.1 44% in threes. 3.1 rebounds. 2.4 assists. 1.71 steals. 


Bulls don't stand a chance. It will be a high scoring game. Running up and down the court. But Dallas shoots the ball well. They have 6 guys in double figures and Dallas is 7-0 at home. Bulls not real coach yet.

Dallas 120-98.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game is the toughest one to guess so far this year. How will they respond? my guess, poorly

Mavericks 114
Bulls 97

Jamal coming off the bench according to Pete Myers


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs-110
Bulls-85


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's the basic problem.

Put any two of Curry, Chandler, Marshall, or Fizer on the floor together and we're going to get punked inside. But the Mavs don't go inside, nor do they have 2 or 3 big stiffs on the bench who can punk us inside. On the other hand, our guys aren't exactly going to be great defenders out beyond the arc where Dallas likes to shoot.

Dallas is going to run a lot and pass a lot. Just like Sacto. They're almost certain to run away from us and run up a big lead. But as we saw in Sacto, a 33 point lead and an early pace to score 130 points doesn't turn into a 130-80 game. Garbage time turns into 1.5 quarters (3rd and 4th), and those results are unpredictable.

So maybe 110-95 Mavs is the right pick.

The real wildcard is the Bulls playing for Myers as interim coach. If there was a rally effect, it should have been to try and save Cartwright's job. Maybe they'll play like their own jobs are on the line, since Pax said he's not done making moves. Or maybe they'll feel extra pressure for the same reason. Or maybe they'll want to win for Myers. Or maybe they feel relief now that at least one shoe has fallen and go out and have fun for a change.

I'm sticking with 110-95, simply because I don't think the Bulls are very good and I do think Dallas IS very good.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Here's the basic problem.
> 
> Put any two of Curry, Chandler, Marshall, or Fizer on the floor together and we're going to get punked inside. But the Mavs don't go inside, nor do they have 2 or 3 big stiffs on the bench who can punk us inside. On the other hand, our guys aren't exactly going to be great defenders out beyond the arc where Dallas likes to shoot.
> ...


actually they have been playing alot more halfcourt. They are one of the worst 3 point shooting teams right now so they have been relying on inside toughness and half court. They still run when possible but not nearly as mush as 2 years ago.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bulls 97
Mavs 117

Hi Scorer: Curry 18

Another day, another blowout


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

Bulls 107
Mav 102

Eddy 28 
JAMAL 20
REB CHANDLER 12BDS


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It really depends on how much Pete differs from BC. If he doesnt much, then I would expect a similiar result. I dont think at the end of the day we have the guns. 112-105. Mavs win. Crawford leading scorer with 36.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 107
Mavericks 112

Rose scores 30 and says he feels rejuvinated.
Crawford score 17 and says "yeah, what jalen said"
Curry gets 6 rebounds and one death stick posterized.
Chandler says "I'm not a fan of Dirk Diggler"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fox Sports Net reports Rose and Marshall are being shopped heavily on the <B>open market</B>.

They're talking about Scott Skiles becoming the coach, too. As if it's a done deal.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DaBullz..you think Donyell and Rose will be gone coupled with the arrival of Skiles???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Starters are: 
Curry
Chandler
Gill
Rose
Pippen


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> DaBullz..you think Donyell and Rose will be gone coupled with the arrival of Skiles???


Maybe. But Yell and Rose maybe only a slight cut below (and VERY similar to) Gugliotta and Hardaway on that Phoenix team that Skiles led to playoffs 2 straight years.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Mavs - 109
Bulls - 91

Leading scorer - Jamal w/26


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mavs announcers rave about Chandler and then say how foolish it was to trade Brand.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry better bring it tonight, he's playing the human fireplug at center. Fortson is going try to muscle Eddy. Curry better take advantage of the difference height.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win the tip.

Pippen at PG. Feeds Gill in the post, he hits.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Finley feeds Walker in side for an easy layup.

Curry gets the ball far from the bucket. Shoots and airballs it from 10 ft.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man alive... can we start a fund to buy Pete Myers a new jacket?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pip and Rose go to double team Finley and he makes a quick move to leave them both behind and gets the layup. (Pip is guarding him).

Chandler gets it in the lane, turns and hits, and is fouled.

He missed the FT.

4-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tyson over Dirk! Nice!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker drives past Chandler and misses the shot.

Chandler boards.

Rose hits a jumper at the other end.

Nash hits a 2 point shot just inside the arc.

Then Curry is called for the offensive foul going for position.

6-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nash drains another jumper off the pick and roll.

Gill drives across the lane and misses the left handed layup at the front of the rim.

Ball goes out of bounds to the Bulls.

To Curry in the high post. He turns and shoots from 12 feet over two mavs and misses. Fortson called for the foul. Curry to the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry hits the first
Missed the 2nd.

Chandler goes for the board, but not quite gets it.

Nowitzky mvoes against Pippen who plays him pretty well. Nowitzky hit a tough shot over him.

Curry commits another offensive foul going for position, and is yanked for Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams shooting well. 

Curry second foul......:no:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I heard during pregame that Gill mentioned that Cartwright spent alot of time on certain players and the time was not reciprocated.
I wonder who Gill was talking about?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry takes a quick seat.

On the brighter side, he's showing some emotion 

Chandler's shot is slowly but surely coming along.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker alley-oop to Nowitzky is good.

12-7

Chandler gets an outside shot and hits.

12-9

Nash lobs inside to Fortson who got by Chandler and Chandler fouls him from behind.

Fortson hits the first FT
13-9
Hits the 2nd
14-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler dunks the hell out of it.

Tyson, show Eddy how to do that!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I heard during pregame that Gill mentioned that Cartwright spent alot of time on certain players and the time was not reciprocated.
> I wonder who Gill was talking about?


 How would Gill know--hes been in minnesota all this time. yeah Ive not only got no enter key, also got no question mark. are there any keyboard commands that can get a new paragraph$


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen still at PG

He feeds marshall in the high post, he misses the shot.

Chandler gets the rebound and gets a massive dunk to follow up

Walker misses a 3 with the clock running low. Fortson boards and Nash fires a bullet pass in the lane to him that he can't handle.

Bulls ball, 14-11


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's really interesting is the Bulls are actually looking to go to Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen with a beautiful lob to Chandler who's going to the basket. He hits the layup and is fouled. 

he hits the FT

14-14


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson bucket and the foul!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG! Rose moves the ball up the court with some authority.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

2 fouls on dirk... is he going out?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler is a one man team! Great start


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls playing loose!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky knocks down marshall and then misses the jumper in the lane.

Rose comes back on the run and dishes from the lane to Marshall in the corner for the open shot, but he missed.

Walker feeds Finley on the left wing and he has an open lane to the basket. He's fouled by Rose, but missed the ft.

Pip hits a 3 to give the bulls the lead 17-16.

Nowitzky pump fakes and Marshall fouls him.

Timeout.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nowitzky knocks down marshall and then misses the jumper in the lane.
> 
> Rose comes back on the run and dishes from the lane to Marshall in the corner for the open shot, but he missed.
> ...


Dabullz,

Would you mind keeping it more concise. My head hurts trying to read it all.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry 3 minutes 2 offensive fouls:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is out and Blount is in.

Yeah, Rose can push the ball, in his own way.

BTW, Rose missed a pretty good look from the left wing that I didn't type fast enough to get in the log.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls at 58%. 

Dallas 64%. 

Chandler 9 pts. 4 rebounds. 

Solid start for bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky hits the 1st
and the 2nd
18-17 mavs

(how much more cocnise can I make it?)

Bulls try to post up on the left side with Gill. Around the horn to Marshall for the open look and he hits.

Nash drives down the middle and dishes to Nowitzky who can't handle it.

Bulls run and Pippen/Gill go 2-on-1 and gill gets the layup.

Nash misses and Bulls get it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Marshall with stellar one on one D against Walker


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses a long 2 from the top of the key, then blocks Walker's shot at the other end.

Pip misses a 3 and then Nash blows past Gill for the layup.

Gill returns the favor by driving past Nash for the layup at the other end.

Najera makes a reverse layup, and Rose came ][ this close to blocking it.

23-22 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2 fouls on Marshall. 

Fizer in.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> (how much more cocnise can I make it?)
> ...


Sorry Dabullz, I wasn't slammin you. I had just gotten done reading a couple of posts from starbury, and thought I was funny.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose misses a jumper from the left wing.

Gill gets stuck on Walker on a switch and they go to Walker and Gill is called for the foul.

Walker to the line.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You've got to admit this pace is fun.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

L.O.B. funny ;-)

Walker hits the 1st FT
Misses the 2nd, blount boards.

Gill passes upcourt to Pippen

In to Fizer, misses the jump hook.

Finley gets in the lane and hits a short jumper after a pump fake. Fizer played solid D, but Finley made a great shot.

Crawford in the game for Gill.

Walker fouls Fizer going to the hole.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marcus is looking for his shot. That is for sure.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry Dabullz, I wasn't slammin you. I had just gotten done reading a couple of posts from starbury, and thought I was funny.


Yeah, well Starbury think Slingblade talks too much.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If anything, i wish i could type faster to get more details in.

If I just did the Bulls on offense, it'd be much better.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Marcus usually abuses Walker..let's see if the Fiz will break out tonight....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Marcus is looking for his shot. That is for sure.


Marcus should look for his shot. When he gets it going (may take a month or more), he's going to be a huge asset.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pip and Fizer play inside-out. In to fizer, back to pip for teh jumper, missed.

Blount boards, rose gets it and drives and misses a shot right at the rim. Two bulls go for the tip and it goes in. Either Fizer or Pip got it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob in for Rose.

Najera hits a jumper right off the inbounds.

27-25 Mavs.

Fizer is fouled by Najera at the other end, and he gets 2 FTs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd

tie game, 27-27


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> ERob in for Rose.
> 
> Najera hits a jumper right off the inbounds.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls defenders playing 10 ft off the guy with the ball. Pass goes to Finley on the right wing who gets a wide open look and hits.

Bulls lose the ball in the lane. Mavs run. Travis best is fouled going for the layup.

he hits the 1st FT
30-27
Missed the 2nd
Fizer boards, pass to half court to pippen
P


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Again we let them score more than 30 points


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pippen played the entire 1st quarter. I guess he'll go over 20 minutes tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls run the triangle.

Pip passes to Crawford who drives and hits the cutting pippen at the right block and he hits a baby hook.

Finley hits a jumper at the other end.

Then Dallas swarms the Bulls bringing the ball inbounds and they lose it.

Blount fumbles a pass in the lane and fouls best before they can get the fast break going.

Best hits both FTs.

Bulls try to run some kind of offense (Crawford at PG, Pip on the right wing). Pip holds it maybe a second or two too long. Gets it back to Jamal who has to take a 3 from 5 ft behind the arc. it went in and out, missed.

36-29 dallas after Q1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 50%. Dallas 67%. 

All eight players for Dallas has scored.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It was 27-27

Dallas went on a 9-2 run to end the quarter.

Blount turned it over twice.

Lineup that ended the Q was:
Fizer, Blount, ERob, Pippen, Crawford.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas 20 pts in the paint.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamison misses another inside shot. Best jumps over hinrich and tips it over the basket.

Fizer called for an offensive foul at the other end.

Bulls with 6 TO already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas gets the ball to Najera who's moving toward the hole. Fizer fouls him for his 2nd foul in :10

Chandler in for Fizer after Najera missed the 1st FT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer has two fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dallas had 20 pts in the paint in the first quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Najera hits the 2nd.

Jamal at PG brings it up. Refs call a 'T' on Fizer on the bench.

Announcers say the magic word was used. Was that "magic?" Or "Johnson?" Or "Orlando?"

Finley hits the technical FT

38-29


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Fizer with the technical


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich at PG

To chandler back to Hinrich back to chandler who hits the jumper.

Finley loses Crawford and gets an easy layup after the pass.

Crawford answers with a 3.

40-34


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky misses a 3 from the right corner.

Erob misses from the left wing.

Finley hits over Crawford who was right with him on D.

Chandler misses his first shot.

Walker misses a shot and chandler boards.

Chandler gets the pass while still running up court and hits in the paint.

42-36

Finley hits Jamison inside and he misses from 2 feet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are staying in there!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount drives in the lane a few steps and hits ERob on the wing and he hits

42-38


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tyson 13 pts 6 boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal and Chandler end up switching on Finley and Walker. Finley has all day to shoot a 3 and then decides to pass it inside to Walker posting up on Crawford. Walker gets off a hook shot that misses but is fouled by Jamal.

(that matchup was unfair, either way you look at it).


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How about that jumpshot from Chandler? That was from some distance, well it was one of the longer shots I've witnessed Tyson take.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

walker at the FT line

hits the 1st
43-38 7:53 left

hits the 2nd

44-38


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

49-38 Dallas


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

this is gonna get ugly


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen and rose back in with Crawford.

Pippen is forced to take a last second shot that misses.

Jamison hits a layup.

Crawford drives the left side of the lane and misses a floater from 3 feet.

Nash makes a great pass to Walker, who hits the 3.

Chandler misses a turnaround jumper.

Notizky loses the ball at the other end and tries to save it off of Pippen, but it misses pippen and rolls into the lane. Two bulls collide going for it and it hits one of them and goes out of bounds.

Jamison badly misses from the left wing on the inbounds and the shot clock goes off. :24 violation because he missed the rim.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is 1 for his last 3 and still has 6 boards, FWIW

Rose is 1-4 FG
Pip is 3-6
Chandler is 6-8
Crawford is 1-3
Fizer and Hinrich and Blount and Erob are 0-1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill is 3-4, Curry is 0-1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls pass the balla round the arc and Gill gets a long 2.

Bradley gets it inside while moving and gets a pretty easy layup.

Gill takes a long shot from the left wing and misses.

Nash uses a screen and gets off a quick 3 and hits

54-40


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ok, who th ehell is playing PF for us?

right now we have Chandler, Pippen, Rose, Gill, and Crawford in...

earlier we had Chandler, Pippen, Rose, Hinrich, Crawford in...

I don't think Jalen can play PF...

PETE WHAT ARE U DOING :laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mavs 80 points at the half???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice dunk by Jamal on the baseline


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with their starters in except Crawford is in and Curry is out (Chandler at C).

Crawford drives from the left corner around Nowitzky and finishes with a strong dunk!

Nash beats Gill off the dribble and is fouled.

Curry back in, Jamal goes out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen misses a 3 and the ball is knocked back to him. He takes a second shot from the FT line (quick) and misses.

Dallas boards and runs with it and Nowitzky misses a layup over Rose. Rose boards and throws it past half court to Gill to Chandler who's fouled.

Chandler misses, hits the FT

54-43


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls go into the zone. Walker shoots the 3 over it and hits.

Rose answers with a long 2 from the left corner.

Jamison gets a nice pass from Nash and misses.

Bulls run the other way and Chandler gets it inside and hits a baby hook and is fouled.

57-47, timeout


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

CHANDLER IS KICKING AZZZZZ


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy Curry where the hell are you?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 48%, Dallas,55%

Bulls 6 t/o. Dallas. 3.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Pete Myers should put Hinrich on Delk...he is to short to be chased around by Pippen,Rose or Gill


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Eddy Curry where the hell are you?


Neverland with Michael Jackson.. :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To illustrate how the trade talk may have really hurt the Bulls...

Rose is 2-5 with 1 reobund and 1 assist.

Marshall is 1-4 with 1 rebound and 1 assist.

3-9 between the two.

BTW, Pippen has 2 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Pacers beat Minny by 23. 98-75


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Marshall 5 minutes 3 fouls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler hits 1 of 2 FTs. He has 17 pts.

Bulls down 9, 57-48

Nowitzky is fouled by marshall in the lane.

He hits the 1st

Marshall sits with 3 fouls

He hits the 2nd

59-48

Gill at PG
to Pip on the left wing. 
Gill goes low post and gets the pass from Pippen
He's fouled


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey guys just got here good game so far. Just a thought here and I know DaBullz will prolly agree with me. If TC can put on a little more size and get to around 250-255 to help his back troubles so he can bang more like he wants why can't he be our full time center? At 7'1 255 with the way he plays he would be an outstanding center. His offense is really coming around as well. With Curry as soft as he is and nowhere near the drive, heart, or agressiveness and a budding star in Tyson why do you we need Curry?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose feeds Chandler at the FT line, he lobs in to Curry, he fakes, fakes, and hits the shot.

Finley misses a 3 at their end. 

Gill misses a long 2 pt shot from the right side...

Pippen is elbowed in the head getting the rebound against Nowitzky and goes down.

Dallas runs and Chandler commits a foul to stop the clock, because Pip is down.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Man Scottie got elbowed by Dirk. Gotta love Chandler when he realized Scottie was hurt he slammed Dirk to the deck to stop the play.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Pip gets whacked by Dirk's elbow, oh well at least he'll be able to rest. I kinda get the feeling Myers would give him 40 minutes tonite


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Hey guys just got here good game so far. Just a thought here and I know DaBullz will prolly agree with me. If TC can put on a little more size and get to around 250-255 to help his back troubles so he can bang more like he wants why can't he be our full time center? At 7'1 255 with the way he plays he would be an outstanding center. His offense is really coming around as well. With Curry as soft as he is and nowhere near the drive, heart, or agressiveness and a budding star in Tyson why do you we need Curry?


Curry might be a pretty good PF and backup C.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are, 6-9 in fts, Dallas, 14-18 and shooting now.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Are people starting to like the addition of Gill yet? 
Gill has 10 points in the 1st half.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

FT's are what deciding this game....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pip goes to the locker room under his own steam.

Nowitzky hits both FTs.

Gill is at PG. He gets the ball back on the left wing. Mavs trying to double team, but Chandler is setting a pick to get in the way. Gill drives and gets his shot blocked, out of bounds.

Rose gets the inbounds near the sideline and the whistle blows as he starts his move 5 left on the clock). He stepped on the line.

Fortson called for moving pick so ball back to Bulls.

Gill hits a long 2 from the left side.

Chandler with a great block on Jamison. Rose gets it and they run. He hits Chandler with an awesome pass right next to the basket and he goes up soft and we get a toilet bowl miss.

Dallas boards and is unable to get off a good shot before the quarter ends.

61-52, Dallas at half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nobody likes Gill except me  :laugh:

Stats at half worthy of noting!

Tyson: 17 pts, 6 boards, 2 assists
Kendall: 10 pts, 1 board, 1 block
Pippen: 7 pts, 3 boards, 5 assists
Jamal: 5 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists

Eh thats about all worthy


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry had 3 points and 1 boards against a 6'5" center.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 7-10 FG, 3-5 FT, (STILL) 6 reb, 2 ast, 1 blk, <B>17 pts</B>
Gill 5-9 FG, 1 reb, 1 blk, 10 pts
Curry 1-2 FG, 1-2 FT, 1 reb, 2 TO, 3 pts
Rose 2-5 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 1 TO, 2 PF, 4 pts
Pippen 3-8 FG, 1-4 3pt, 3 reb, 5 ast, 1 stl, 7 pts
Marshall (5 minutes) 1-4 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 3 PF, 2 pts
Blount 0-1 FG, 4 reb, 2 ast, 1 TO, 1 PF, 0 pts
Crawford 2-4 FG, 1-2 3pt, 2 reb, 2 ast, 5 pts
Fizer 0-1 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 2 TO, 2 PF 2 pts
ERob 1-2 FG, 1 reb, 1 TO, 1 PF, 2 pts
Hinrich 0-1 FG, 0-1 3pt, 1 ast, 0 pts (6 minutes)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs in this game are a joke. So many BS calls against the Bulls. Tyson clearly got pushed from behind on our last offensive posession.

Crawford should play more then 13 mins. in a half. Hoping to see him more on the floor as a *PG*. He seems to be having a hard time getting the ball while playing as a 2.

Anyway, great first half by Tyson. He kept us in the game. If only every bull could display the same passion and effort he does.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shooting .468
Dallas shooting .477

Dallas 27 rebounds
We have 23

Dallas has 13 assists
We have 14


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> The refs in this game are a joke. So many BS calls against the Bulls. Tyson clearly got pushed from behind on our last offensive posession.
> 
> Crawford should play more then 13 mins. in a half. Hoping to see him more on the floor as a *PG*. He seems to be having a hard time getting the ball while playing as a 2.
> ...


My observation is that Crawford got the ball when he moved. When he just stood on the right wing, he didn't get the ball at all.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

why did they take Jamal out right after that dunk?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well i was wondering who the leader would be tonight. Who would step it up and take charge. Chandler. He hasn't taken over the game, but if not for him the game wouldn't this close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> why did they take Jamal out right after that dunk?


Finley and others were taking Jamal down low. Going right after him. Had nothing to do with the dunk. Neil Funk commented on this more than once. Jamal wasn't used to being down low on defense and it showed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> why did they take Jamal out right after that dunk?


Two reasons.

Finley was scoring on him pretty regularly.

He kept getting picked off and Chandler ended up guarding Finley with Walker posting up inside on Jamal.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's see if Curry if he can pick it up..The Bulls' concept should be:
Double team Eddy???Tyson will make you pay for it &vice versa


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Well i was wondering who the leader would be tonight. Who would step it up and take charge. Chandler. He hasn't taken over the game, but if not for him the game wouldn't this close.


If only Tyson's health wasn't a concern, he could become star of this team. Tyson played with great emotion in the first half and did a nice job on the boards.

For a guy who still misses Brand, I am starting to warm to Tyson in a bigway.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Myers has played Chandler a LOT at C tonight.

The Bulls also ran a 4 guard offense with Marshall and Chandler at C.

In all, I'm not surprised Dallas has 61.

It is decent that the Bulls have 52 and the game is still in question at this point.

Gill and Pippen are 8-17 with 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 stl, and 1 blk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pippen doesn't play in the second half? so Crawford starts!

Will Nelson go after him again?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls start with Crawford at point this half.

Crawford is guarding Nowitzky.

Nash hits a long 2.

Bulls go in to Chandler, back out to Crawford who hits a 3.

63-55


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford matches Nash with a three. 

Curry rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pete calls t/o. Good call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nash feeds Fortson inside for the easy layup.

65-55

Gill drives right to the basket and he misses an awkward right handed layup from the left side.

Dallas runs, finley gets it at half court. Finley with a great bounce pass to Nowitzky who doesn't need a dribble to get the dunk.

Myers calls timeout right away.

67-55


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Cool down Kendall


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky is guarding rose. His height makes it hard for Rose to shoot over him.

On the other end, Crawford is guarding Nowitzky. Interesting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, after the Crawford 3...

Dallas goes at Jamal. Nowitzky missed a short jumper from 10 ft over him. Curry rebounded and Rose couldn't hit a 3 after Nowitzky ran at him and made him alter the shot.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If this one gets out of hand I might just have to go with the MSU/KU game. 34-30 Ku w/ 2:00 minutes in the half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tysons back tighten up???


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen&Donyell are stinking it up


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal misses a 3 from the right wing. The long rebound comes back to him. The bulls move it around the horn and Gill hits a long 2 (or a 3).

Bulls rebound a mavs miss and get it to Crawford. He makes a spectacular dribble and goes in for the layup and misses.

Finley hits a 3.

Crawford drives the right side of the lane and misses and they call the foul on Nash. It looked like offensive interference on Blount, but they credit crwa with the bucket.

Craw hits the ft

70-60

Nowitzky posts up at the FT line, left side. He moves into the lane and is fouled by blount.

he goes to the line


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Was that move by Crawford just sick?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 10 pts 3 rebounds, 3 assists and No Turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have not given up like they did against sacremento. They are trying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why are the Bulls settling for jumpers?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky hits both FTs.

Crawford hits a fallaway jumper from the right wing.

Jamison gets an easy layup and the Bulls called for goaltend.

Crawford misses a long 3 and Dallas runs.

They get another layup by Jamison.

Blount hits a turnaround jumper from the left wing.

Dallas pushes it again and Jamison gets a dunk to finish.

Blount is fouled and goes t othe line.

he misses the FT

78-66


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Dallas' announcers just called out Jalen for dogging it on both ends.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker with a great pass to Nowitzky in the post as he's rolling to the hole. He's fouled by Marshall.

Nowitzky hits the FT
Chandler back in.
He hits the 2nd

80-66


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamison having a field day....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

4-11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Finley takes the ball away from Crawford and goes in for an uncontested dunk.

Marshall takes a long 2 and misses.

Jamison gets it in the post and dishes to Finley who hits the 3.

timeout chicagol

85-66

(Crawford has been running the point all Q)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

85-66. :no: 

No inside game at all. Dallas hitting everything.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I would sit Rose's lifeless *** until they trade him.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Damn.

THis team sucks. I certainly whomever is brought in to coach this sorry bunch of "athletes" (i use that term loosly) has the cohones to sit lazy *** players like Rose. He's useless out there. I'd rather see Hinrich out there. At least he tries.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dallas 10-13 this quarter.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guh...

how about they try and get Tyson the ball inside?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see chandler back in there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls just turned it over :24 violation. Gill was forced to take a tough shot, and I don't think it hit rim.

Jamison is fouled by gill at the other end.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, like that.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bulls are clearly playing with no discipline. Hopefully Skiles will find the nice balance between a structured offense and letting the kids play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzky hits a 3.

Chandler is fouled fighting for position.

Rose hasn't played much in the 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob hits sa jumper to bring the bulls back to within 20.

Nowitzky with a wonderful pass to Jamison for the layup.

Then jamison called again for the foul on Chandler fighting for position.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler draws fouls on two consecutive trips.

How about we make a little effort to not have Jamal have to guard Dirk

... it might not be bad to try and have him not have to guard anyone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

alright Pete! Technical!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The team lost all composure once the head coach went out w/ a bruised eyeball.

I am going over to Izzo v Self


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh god.. I'm turning to Kansas vs Michigan State..:sigh:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

These guys have quit. I'm now officially embarrassed to be a Bulls Fan.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pete Meyers is someone's Crazy Uncle.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

95-68.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is at PG. He gets stuck shooting with :2 left. A good look, but rushed and it clanks off the iron. 

Finley hits a long 2 from the elft wing.

Gill gets into the lane and misses from about 8 feet. Best rebounds (smallest guy on the floor).

Mavs run their offense quickly and Best finds Finley for the easy inside shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Oh god.. I'm turning to Kansas vs Michigan State..:sigh:


It's halftime. Ha!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls call :20 timeout

Rose and Fizer in.

Fizer hits a nice jumper from the right wing.

Nahera gets a 3
97-70

Ball is passed into the lane and Fizer end up with it and he hits again.

Jamison gets the feed inside and he's fouled after hitting the bucket. He hits the FT.

Hinrich called for over and back.

100-72


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well :upset: .. That doesnt help.. Eh I'll find something else to watch until halftime is over.. :laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy Curry, where are you?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sup?

All the way on the other side of the world I see the news ticker flash this morning that ol C`wright bit the dust. Good move for Pax...he had lost the team.

Then I sneak into the business center tonight to get on the net (the only sport they cover with depth where I am is soccer) and see Skiles will get the job.

Pax drafts what many called a copy of himself, now he hires a copy of himself...

Hope he knows what he`s doing...


Can we get Zo as a coach for our big men now?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose just did a really nice job hassling Finley on defense.

Then he does it again on the next posession, making it a tough 3 attempt that Finley misses.

Rose then misses a 3 from the left wing.

Rose gets picked and finley gets a wide open 3 and hits

Bulls down by 30 after Q3


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

Where is Curry?
Was he injured?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

our shot selection sucks donkey dick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So.. What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving? Whats the purpose of even talkin about this game anymore? Oh I'm going to my aunt's house and gonna watch my Packers.. Boy this team is just funny to watch.. :laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> Where is Curry?
> Was he injured?


He didn't come to play tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> These guys have quit. I'm now officially embarrassed to be a Bulls Fan.


Speaking of quitting.

I'm done with the play-by-play.

Why bother withe us down by 30...

Now watch Crawford come in and bring us back to within 10 against their end of the bench guys like last game ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

102-72.....

Pippen DNP. We were down by 9. They outscored us by 21. 

16-21!! almost 80% shooting that quarter.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

What'd dallas shoot for that quarter - 87%? No heart. No hustle. No pride.

Myers should just call it quits. FOrfeit the game and maybe they can get to San Antonio a little earlier so they can get some rest so that they can have their asses handed to them again by the Spurs tomorrow.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't come to play tonight.


Myers is next then?

:laugh:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose just did a really nice job hassling Finley on defense.
> 
> Then he does it again on the next posession, making it a tough 3 attempt that Finley misses.
> ...



The Bulls have them right where they want them. It's still anyone's ball game ...anyone but the Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 102-72.....
> 
> Pippen DNP. We were down by 9. They outscored us by 21.
> ...


Pippen DNP is why Crawford started Q3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The obvious solution to our problems is....

Fire Myers Now!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sup GB? Good to see ya here.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Michael Finley has completely anhiliated Rose, Crawford, Gill, and anyone else in his way.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Skiles is gonna have to work a miracle to get this team back to respectability. 

Almost everything about this team sucks, with a few exceptions.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Myers is next then?
> ...


My bet is he doesn't last the week


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> sup GB? Good to see ya here.


Thanks...bad circumstances though...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry! Bench him for the rest of the night. Save him for tomorrow.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm thinking Skiles takes a look at this mess of a team and decides things are better at home... Would you accept the position of trying to get this group of losers to win???

(Sorry.... My normal optimism has been dashed by six years of constant ineptitude. I'm nearing the breaking point here!)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In other news.. The Kansas vs Mich State game is on.. 10 pt Kansas lead..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

You think Skiles is having second thoughts after tonight?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks...bad circumstances though...


You mean the game? Or your circumstance? If yours, sorry to hear that. If the game? Well can't help you there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Michigan State is playing like Chicago baby :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Skiles is gonna have to work a miracle to get this team back to respectability.
> 
> Almost everything about this team sucks, with a few exceptions.



Paxson is going to take a wrecking ball to it.

Losing has become ingrained...and laziness with it...down to the bones of some players.

No less than amputation of the entire limb will suffice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That might be next.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Josh Howard just punked Curry. Joh freekin Howard!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean the game? Or your circumstance? If yours, sorry to hear that. If the game? Well can't help you there.



Actually I´m talking about the state of the franchise...


I´m doing great. A vacation from Bulls news did wonders for the spirit. :laugh: 

And now...:sigh: :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Wow.. Michigan State is playing like Chicago baby :laugh:


 

I've had better nights than this.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We know this much...

Dallas' scrubs are much better than Sacramento's scrubs. I'm glad our team can help opposing coaches figure out their third string rotations.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK! Yeah i know.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Peace out folks...


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

You are right some MAJOR changes are in order here. Skiles will take the gig because he is that kind of competitor. Some players will be gone and you will not even recognize this team by the end of the year. Rose is for sure GONE for just about anything at this point. Anyone or more than one perhaps of ERob,Marshall,Fizer,or Crawford could be gone. Curry is on thin ice but will stay IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, hoops*, L.O.B, Cyanobacteria, MichaelOFAZ*, superdave, Mikedc, Future, Dragnsmke1, Killuminati, ez8o5, rosenthall*, fl_flash*, RoRo, basghetti80*, rynobot, airety, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, FanOfAll8472, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, lou4gehrig, sonny, greekbullsfan, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> We know this much...
> 
> Dallas' scrubs are much better than Sacramento's scrubs. I'm glad our team can help opposing coaches figure out their third string rotations.


:shy: Well, atleast we're good for something.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, hoops*, L.O.B, Cyanobacteria, MichaelOFAZ*, superdave, Mikedc, Future, Dragnsmke1, Killuminati, ez8o5, rosenthall*, fl_flash*, RoRo, basghetti80*, rynobot, airety, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, FanOfAll8472, Athlon33.6*, bpm183, lou4gehrig, sonny, greekbullsfan, Happyface, DaBullz)


Shame on all of us, we're getting killed by 30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter getting some scrub time. Not too bad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

113-82 with 5:00 left

At least we put Crawford back in so he can pad his stats for contract negotiation time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Come on Dallas.. put Cuban in for entertainment purposes!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Cuban just blocked Curry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Here's the basic problem.
> 
> Put any two of Curry, Chandler, Marshall, or Fizer on the floor together and we're going to get punked inside. But the Mavs don't go inside, nor do they have 2 or 3 big stiffs on the bench who can punk us inside. On the other hand, our guys aren't exactly going to be great defenders out beyond the arc where Dallas likes to shoot.
> ...


Boy was I way off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Cuban just blocked Curry


I thought that was him.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Mark Cuban could beechslap Eddy right now


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Come on Dallas.. put Cuban in for entertainment purposes!


I'd stay tuned if they subbed the cheerleaders to run the bulls off the floor. I have little doubt the Dallas chicks could outscore the bulls 15-8 over the final 4 minutes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damon Andrews and Derek Lee into the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Boy was I way off.


I had 120-98


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

At least we know the next head coach is not going to be Pete Myers


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

well that's enough of that car wreck.time to switch over to the kansas v michigan game..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles is going to make Curry have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> At least we know the next head coach is not going to be Pete Myers


ahhhhh nope. LOL


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Can I still join the Eddy Curry just busted your Centers mouth club ?

Ahhhhh forget it 

I may as well start the Eddy Curry just busted that draft pick club


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for Two!!! oh wait, game is out of reach.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Can I still join the Eddy Curry just busted your Centers mouth club ?
> 
> Ahhhhh forget it
> ...


By Fortson!!! Of all people.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Skiles is going to make Curry have a nervous breakdown.


Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford are going to long for the time when Tim Floyd was Coach

Of yeah that Tim Floyd that is whooping arse in The Big Easy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have been out rebounded by 10.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Can I still join the Eddy Curry just busted your Centers mouth club ?
> 
> Ahhhhh forget it
> ...


One of your best posts ever was how Krause snookered everyone and got the steal of the draft by getting Curry instead of one of the other bigmen.

;-)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eddy Curry is an allstar. :whatever:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Eddy Curry is an allstar. :whatever:


People keep telling me that.

You just have to look at potential instead of performance.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

John Paxson to Jerry Krause with the oop  

Bulls lose 156-23 btw


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

124-98. I was off 4 pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 124-98. I was off 4 pts.


ribs, bib.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Grizz up by 7 over Sacremento in the second quarter 43-36.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> ribs, bib.


HA! I wish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> People keep telling me that.
> ...


He really needs a guy like Paul Silas to get into him to make him a better coach. Obviously Cartwright is "no big man" coach. Why didn't the Bulls make a play for Silas? Just stupid.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> One of your best posts ever was how Krause snookered everyone and got the steal of the draft by getting Curry instead of one of the other bigmen.
> ...


:laugh: 

I always reserve the right to change my opinion 

But seriously .. I still believe that on talent and capacity for what he could be that rings true 

Its just that he is on the skids 

But Kwame has not done any better and I would still rather Eddy over Reef

Pau has been a producer from Day 1 and Tyson is a good back and a bees dick away from putting it all together ( IMO ) 

Elton ... well yeah 

:sigh: 

Curry still may end up the best of them all but the light isn't even on let alone anyone being home right now 

And you know how anyone's not home?

Getting beechslapped every night with what he gives up in the post is a pretty good indicator


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Rumor is Skiles first move will be to fire Bob Thornton and replace him with Baby Powder and I need Money. I am buying stock in johnson & johnson

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0278488/Ss/0278488/HWCVLG_HW-969.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0278488


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final Stats on the bench:
Tyson Chandler: 6 pts, 1 rebound, 2 assists
Kendall Gill: 3 pts, 0 boards, 1 assist
Scottie Pippen (From Backstage): 10 assists
Jamal Crawford: 12 pts (4-12 @ three's)
Eddy Curry: 0 Pts, 0 Reb, 0 Assists, 5 steals


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Btw, I'm loving Dee Brown and Shannon Brown.. Great basketball players!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Rumor is Skiles first move will be to fire Bob Thornton and replace him with Baby Powder and I need Money. I am buying stock in johnson & johnson
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0278488/Ss/0278488/HWCVLG_HW-969.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0278488


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

and to think cartwright benched some of these guys.he got what he deserved.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!


Mike I couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

and for my next trip i will turn eddy curry into tractor traylor...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

most disgusting bulls game i've ever watched...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike I couldn't get it to work either.


you can't see it? I can see it


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am just getting a box w/ an x


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I am just getting a box w/ an x


Try hitting the "refresh" button on your browser... it's workin here


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Try hitting the "refresh" button on your browser... it's workin here


if you click the link and go view the picture from the link, THEN come to this thread you'll see it... but you have to have viewed the pic from the link first for your computer to "remember" what to replace that "REX X" with...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's kinda wierd... oh well.

MSU's going down too.

Izzo's gonna burst a vein. Paul Davis played like Curry for the first 30 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> if you click the link and go view the picture from the link, THEN come to this thread you'll see it... but you have to have viewed the pic from the link first for your computer to "remember" what to replace that "REX X" with...


Some sites prevent their bandwidth and pictures from being "stolen." For example, if you put a picture on a Yahoo! geocities site and then use the IMG tag here to show it, only the guy who owns the geocities site sees it (sounds like Mikedc) and everyone else gets the red X.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Some sites prevent their bandwidth and pictures from being "stolen." For example, if you put a picture on a Yahoo! geocities site and then use the IMG tag here to show it, only the guy who owns the geocities site sees it (sounds like Mikedc) and everyone else gets the red X.


exactly


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

oh well depaul won tonight so the day was not a waste..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Some sites prevent their bandwidth and pictures from being "stolen." For example, if you put a picture on a Yahoo! geocities site and then use the IMG tag here to show it, only the guy who owns the geocities site sees it (sounds like Mikedc) and everyone else gets the red X.


Nope, I linked it right off the site L.O.B. posted


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OT but apparently Nba.com doesn't know that Cartwright was fired, if you check the box score of the game and scroll to the bottom it shows that Cartwright with a technical in the 3rd quarter.

I just found that funny. Sorry.


:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll host it



> quote:
> Originally posted by L.O.B!
> Rumor is Skiles first move will be to fire Bob Thornton and replace him with Baby Powder and I need Money. I am buying stock in johnson & johnson
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0278...ath_key=0278488


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks spongyfungy. What a great still, I Need Money has the babypowder ready for practice come Friday.


----------

